# Off topic, but related to THIS forum. Who wants to kill that Toyota Sequoia advert?!



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

I use IE7 on Windows and Safari on Mac. I personally simply don't like FF. I don't care about tabbed browsing, I don't like when Ctrl+N/Mac+N opens new window at home page as opposed in the current page like in Safari and IE and Increase/Decrease text size is hidden too far for my needs. Never had any virus or malware related issues in years. Just don't go where that stuff is, keep machine clean, and don't install every app in the world.


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

iversonm said:


> What functionality does firefox lack? Please elaborate


Ability to open new window in the current page (Ctrl+N or Mac+N in OS X).


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Ugly Bear said:


> Ability to open new window in the current page (Ctrl+N or Mac+N in OS X).


Huh, that's interesting. I use Firefox and when I press Ctrl-N I get a new window. Or I can press ctrl-T and get a new tab. I guess I got the special version that came with instructions?

d-


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

DouglasABaker said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I use Firefox and when I press Ctrl-N I get a new window. Or I can press ctrl-T and get a new tab. I guess I got the special version that came with instructions?
> 
> d-


You get new window/tab that opens in your home page. I want IE/Safari behavior when new window opens with the CURRENT page (ie with copy of the page I am looking at).

And text size problem is still there. I have 30" screen and text in most sites looks too tiny. To increase text size in FF I have to do View -> Text Size -> Increase. In Safari buttons are on the toolbar. Yeah, there are keyboard shortcuts, but I prefer mouse operations.

And yes, I do see use for ActiveX controls. MSN Money toolbox is a good example. Besides, you can call ActiveX a bug, but FF plugins are not much different. Vulnerability in a Flash Player will affect any browser if you have Flash installed (most people do). Same for Quicktime or whatever video player you are using or PDF reader. Anything that executes native code is prone to security issues.


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

iversonm said:


> ActiveX is not a feature, it's a bug.


And how plugins like Flash or PDF reader are different?


----------

